# Animal Crossing Pez Dispensers are coming in 2022- UPDATE: Available NOW!



## spyroflame0487 (Feb 1, 2022)

Update 7-19-22: A 12 count pack of them are now available on Pez.com! 





These are affectionally known as the "baggie" version of the dispenser and lacks the card artwork you'd see below.











UPDATE 4/3: Here's some even more updated renderings with packaging artwork.

Original Post:
The Pez Company published their 2022 catalog of new products and tucked away on one of the pages was the ACNH logo. There's no official product pictures yet so its hard to say who will be in the line, but generally Pez does a "Wave" of 4 dispensers and then possibly releasing more down the road (for instance, their Pokemon line had Pikachu, Bulbasaur, Charmander and Squirtle and they released an Eevee by itself later on).

I'd say its most likely going to be Isabelle, Nook, KK and probably one other character for now, but I guess we'll see! Outside of Mario and Pokemon this is the first new Nintendo property to get Pez dispensers!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 1, 2022)

Wowie


----------



## S.J. (Feb 1, 2022)

That's cute, good find! Isabelle, Tom Nook and KK all make sense! I wonder if Blathers or a popular villager will be the fourth?


----------



## xara (Feb 2, 2022)

cool! i don’t eat pez candy anymore, but i’ll totally be picking these up if i see them in-store once they’re released! i bet you’re right about isabelle, tom nook and k.k. slider being 3/4 of them, but i have no idea who the 4th will be. it’ll probably be a random villager, but i’d love a celeste or rover dispenser.


----------



## spyroflame0487 (Mar 19, 2022)

Just wanted to bump because we have some new images of them.

Looks like as suspected, the first "wave" looks like it'll be Isabelle, Tom Nook and KK.


----------



## xara (Mar 20, 2022)

the isabelle one is so cute!!! i love that shade of pink. looking for her will definitely be my priority, but i’d of course also love k.k. and tom nook! they all look so good!


----------



## Flicky (Mar 20, 2022)

I probably won't buy them (bored of these three, even if they make sense to start off with), but they still look pretty cool. 

Slightly OT, I had no idea they made an Eevee! I've never seen it for sale around here.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 20, 2022)

I want this so badly now. XD


----------



## Beanz (Mar 20, 2022)

kind of a weird sponsorship but i will definitely be buying all 3 when they come out! i NEED that isabelle one.


----------



## TeaBiskit (Mar 31, 2022)

Nice  I will buy them once they come out, if I can find them.


----------



## wenee (Mar 31, 2022)

[deleted]


----------



## Bagelbagon (Mar 31, 2022)

they're really cute, but I fear they're going to be scalped like the pokemon oreo cookies


----------



## spyroflame0487 (Apr 3, 2022)

Just in case anyone is following along, we actually have some new renderings that show off the full figures + the packaging.
One unique thing about Pez Dispensers that collectors know is that sometimes factory errors can occur so eagle eyed collectors may want to keep an eye out for error dispensers (ie, an Animal Crossing dispenser on another packaging card or another character like say..Pikachu on an Animal Crossing card!


----------



## xara (Apr 4, 2022)

spyroflame0487 said:


> Just in case anyone is following along, we actually have some new renderings that show off the full figures + the packaging.
> One unique thing about Pez Dispensers that collectors know is that sometimes factory errors can occur so eagle eyed collectors may want to keep an eye out for error dispensers (ie, an Animal Crossing dispenser on another packaging card or another character like say..Pikachu on an Animal Crossing card!


LMAO not chewbacca with the disney princess packaging. 

the new renderings look great, though, as does the packaging! isabelle is definitely still who i’ll be keeping an eye out for the most; she looks so pretty, and i still adore that shade of pink!


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 4, 2022)

Bagelbagon said:


> they're really cute, but I fear they're going to be scalped like the pokemon oreo cookies
> View attachment 435527


What surprises me the most is that 56 people seem to actually be interested in paying that much for a single Oreo.

I think the dispensers look cool but I won’t be getting them.


----------



## S.J. (May 16, 2022)

I happened to see these when I was browsing EB Games (Australia), and it made me think of this thread lol. They were for pre-order for release on 16th September.


----------



## spyroflame0487 (Jul 19, 2022)

Hi everyone! If you've been following along on this journey then i have good news! The AC PEZ are available now!
Pez.com has a 12 pack available for purchase which will get you an assortment of the 3 dispensers (They should be packed exactly 4 of each kind)

I haven't seen them in the wild yet on the cards; the baggie version lacks the normal artwork. 


S.J. said:


> I happened to see these when I was browsing EB Games (Australia), and it made me think of this thread lol. They were for pre-order for release on 16th September.
> View attachment 441748


I really like those EU versions of the bubble cards! The EU bubble carded dispensers are a little different than the US version. I think the plastic is a little more durable too.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 19, 2022)

spyroflame0487 said:


> Hi everyone! If you've been following along on this journey then i have good news! The AC PEZ are available now!
> Pez.com has a 12 pack available for purchase which will get you an assortment of the 3 dispensers (They should be packed exactly 4 of each kind)
> 
> I haven't seen them in the wild yet on the cards; the baggie version lacks the normal artwork.
> ...


I just had a look at the AC Pez dispenser on us.pez.com. I had no idea Pez could come in a bag version!


----------



## Belle T (Jul 23, 2022)

S.J. said:


> I happened to see these when I was browsing EB Games (Australia), and it made me think of this thread lol. They were for pre-order for release on 16th September.
> 
> [image]


I know that it's supposed to be Tom Nook's head attached from the neck.  But I've been laughing for ten minutes because it instead looks like poor Tom Nook is intensely vomiting.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jul 23, 2022)

I wonder if pez tastes different now than when I was a tiny kid.

The Isabelle one is cute.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jul 23, 2022)

Belle T said:


> I know that it's supposed to be Tom Nook's head attached from the neck.  But I've been laughing for ten minutes because it instead looks like poor Tom Nook is intensely vomiting.


OMG I CANT UNSEE IT NOW HAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------

